# aide seiko astron 8x82 svp



## seikomaniac1977 (Jul 10, 2018)

bonsoir le forum, comme indiqué dans le titre j ai besoin d aide avec ma seiko astron.

depuis 3 ou 4 jours je n arrive plus a rien faire avec la montre, elle semble etre coincée dans un mode de sureté( la main des petite seconde fait un tour complet ainsi que les aiguille des heures et des minutes aussi ,apres il ne se passe rien.??? la montre indique qu elle est chargée au tiers et malgré plusieurs jours de recharge l indicateur de charge ne bouge pas?

j ai communiqué avec seiko canada qui me dit qu il ne font pas de reparation sur les montres de luxe et qu elle doit etre envoyée au japon.

si quelqu un aurait une piste de solution je suis preneur merci .


----------

